# The fake scandal



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

So Just checking in to see how the story on Hunter dropping off an incriminating laptop in DE while living in CA to a Trump-fan shop owner whose security footage was wiped and who def saw Hunter but is legally blind, written by Hannity's producer w/ info from Giuliani is holding up.

I haven't even bothered to look at the other threads to see who here has latched onto the Rethuglican talking points

But I can guess


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin: You better get up to speed Machi. The guy gave the hardrive to the FBI and they sat on it. One of hunters partners is in federal prison and another fou d guilty awaits sentencing. The one in prison is ticked how much he got, and how little hunter got. Soooooo he has given permission for a reporter to publish any or all his 23,000 emails that link it all together. You just dumped in your own nest Machi. :x oke:

When its Truml its real, but when its Biden its fake. Sure.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh Machi do you respect our constitution? If you do what do you think about big tech censoring by Twitter and Facebook? They even censored the New York Post who broke the story. They are messkng with our election more than Russia ever did. I think they should be charged with treason.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Hunter dropping off an incriminating laptop in DE while living in CA to a Trump-fan shop owner whose security footage was wiped and who def saw Hunter but is legally blind


First, Daddy Biden lives near where the computer shop is. My kids live in different states but they do visit me. Maybe yours don't??
Second, the store owner said his security camera system erases and starts over every 60 days.
Third, the store owner never said he could diffidently identify Hunter, that's pure BS. He said he only knows the person dropping off the computer said he was hunter and signed a receipt stating such. Nice try but you failed miserably.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/IngrahamAngle/statu ... 5327850496

This goes along with what Plainsman talked about the "associate" of Bidens and more emails.

Again.... dont know if it is true 100% or not and this is coming from FOX. But they are the only ones covering this plus social media is still locking out the NY Post so if any follow up articles are being done they wont be posted on social media.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020 ... -currency/

More to back what Plainsman was saying... about this "fake" scandal. Again we need to know more about it... but doesn't look good.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK I now have enough information, its true true true. Thanks Machi I love it when a liberal steps in it. oke:

Anyway the FBI and DOJ have confirmed the story.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh oh now it sounds like the police have video of cocain Hunter involved in child porn. A person is reluctant to believe things that sound outrageouse. However recently we have experienced stories about Epstein, and his buddies Bill and Hillary Clinton who visited at orgy island where they had sex with little girls. Joe is seen on video touching little girls and sniffing hair. It would appear the left would like to normalize pedophilia. As outrageouse as the story recent events make it easily believable.

I have a Bible app on my phone that generates a rhandom verse each day. Odd what I got today.



> if my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land.
> 2 Chronicles 7:14 ESV
> https://bible.com/bible/59/2ch.7.14.ESV


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Machi your credibility is sinking further today. The FBI says no way is this Russian disinformation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ooooooooh Machi its getting better. The FBI is investigating a money laundering scheme that Hunters emails reveled.

Machi are you watching the news? The FBI actually talked on FOX. They said Iran and Russia are trying to influence the election. Information in their advertisements is anti Trump. That no surprise since communism is the big sister of socialism and the democrats are socialists.

Got to go there is more breaking news on Hunters laptop. Old Joe is going to be ****** at that dumb kid. Pervert druggies do stupid things.

Edit: A number of things were repeat: the laptop story is not Russian disinformation. The FBI is investigating money laundering. The threatening letters to some democrats is not from Proud Boys. but from Iran.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I haven't even bothered to look at the other threads to see who here has latched onto the Rethuglican talking points
> 
> But I can guess


 So Machi whats your thoughts? Are you willing to admit the laptop story is real? Were waiting for you Machi. Leave the forces of darkness and come to the light.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/1 ... ter-biden/

Take this article with a grain of salt and also how fast things are coming at us on this.

But it basically states that VP Biden was in the room for some dealings and knew all about what was going on. Again this is something "new" and also any "whistle blower" statements need to be taken with a grain of salt. Look how all the WB statements about Trump turned up to be pure BS.

But something to keep an eye on. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/h ... ina-deals/

Again... I will say the case is building very strongly here. But again... we need it all to play out.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/jim-hu ... y-contacts

Even more...

Coming out some other Elected officials were "contacts". Doesn't mean they did anything wrong. They could have just been on a mass email, a phone call to them once and they could have said "no". But more and more is coming to light on this.

I wonder why Big Tech shut it down.... hmmmmm. Did China, Big Tech, Bidens, etc. Have something cooking with 5G or what every Trump was going against? I know I have a tin foil hat on tight and drinking some Koolaid. But Just thing to think about is all. Not saying if real or not. But look at the battles between Big Tech and Trump.... and now big tech tried to burry this story.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Big tech censoring even the president is seriouse enough to put some of the people making these decisions behind bars. China I dont trust, or Biden, or these guys at Twitter or Facebook. The three together could destroy this country. China could offer big tech a lot of money and they only need offer Hunter cocain and little girls.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/hunter ... en-meeting

more stuff about the "fake" scandal....

:thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would suggest to people if you hate Trump that much just stay home because there is no way anyone with any respect for the country or the rule of law can vote for Joe Biden.

I'm also betting that Obama knew all about this and perhaps got his cut. Surrendering us to the Chinese may be what Obama planned when he said he would fundamentally change this country. He just about pulled it off too. If we can survive is still in question.

So Machi are you an open fair minded man? Are you still voting for Biden after all of this? Why?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Tony Bobulinski tells White House press pool it is false that ⁦Joe Biden⁩ never discussed business with his son, Hunter.
Has the phones, incriminating for Biden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy74O5I ... onservador

He sold out his office of Vice President for profit.
The "big guy" should be tried and hung for treason!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The president is bringing Bobulinsky to the debate tonight. Bobulinsky is a democrat and has given money to democrats.

On another subject tonight we find who is writting the algorythems to censor us. There are 12 Chinese in an office in Seattle, Washington silencing Americans in our own country. Is this one of the things the Chinese paid the Biden for.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Last night the moderator interrupted Trump 24 times and Biden two times. Other than that she was far better than the last to in the bag for Biden moderators. She did bring up the China scandal which I thought they may totally ignore. 74% of independent voters who were polled said Trump won the debate.

I had to laugh at the deer in the headlights response from Biden when he said the president wouldn't take responsibility for the covid fight and Trump said "I take full responsibility". There went Bidens whistle. Of course Biden will say the same thing today in the hopes no one caught that.

Can you believe Biden was dumb enough to on live TV admit he would end the oil industry? There went Pennsylvania, Texas, Oklahoma, etc.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm heading out hunting right now. Internet will be spotty all weekend. I'll explain why I'm voting for who hopefully soon. Can't type long replies from a phone.

Have to go keep my powder dry.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm voting President Trump. He is not a Career Politician. He is a Business Man,
and thinks like a Business Man should.

I believe he has America's best interest in mind at all negotiations. I like how
he calls people out. I, at least know where he stands on Issues.
We have been taken advantage by the rest of the World for far too long.

If Mr. Biden becomes President, he will be just riding on what President Trump
has already set in place or accomplished. Of course Mr. Biden will have it easy,
and says what he says, just like a Career Politician.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bidens big fake scandal at last nights debate. After Biden said there was 500 kids at the border that they are not looking for the parents. Wrong 480 of those kids the parents sdnt them north. The parents have been contacted. The parents refuse to take them back. So much for Bidens attack on Trump. Who built the cages Joe?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

C'mon Plainsman. You know that "Cages don't separate children from their parents and lock them up. Governments lock children up."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To be fair I remember that whole cage fiasco. Liberals complained to Obama because in some cases it wasnt their real parents, but unscrupulous people simply using kids to pose as families to help get them into the U S. Liberals said they needed to be separated because the kids may be being abused. On this I agree with the liberals and on this subject Obama was justified in separating the kids. What I have a problem with is these same liberals making it out as terrible and blaming Trump. China Joe tried to get mileage off it to. Even though he knows very well who had the cages built. The crooked media used pictures from when Obama was president and claimed it was current.


----------

